# Mirage Sailboats -- seeking info



## katytoo (May 30, 2005)

Hi to all, it's been a few months since I've been on the Sailnet message boards, and am glad to see you are all still very active.
I'm considering the purchase of a Mirage 26 sailboat. I wonder if any of you has owned one and could give me some information about the quality of the boat. I will have it surveyed, but it's always good to hear from people who have owned and/or sailed one. The boat I'm looking at is in pretty good shape, but I'm wondering about any negative comments that people might have -- e.g., don't sail well in light air, don't track well, are prone to soft spots somewhere, etc. Any comments will be appreciated. Thanks for your help.
Peter


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

My first boat was a Mirage 5.5. Though smaller than the 26, I found it to be a well built boat. The Mirage 30/32 was on my short list when looking for a bigger boat. Here's a link to some specs and such: Mirage 26/27 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

If the one you're looking at does indeed have the OMC gas saildrive, expect problems there, and/or eventual replacement. If it did come with that engine/drive combo there's a good chance it's already been dealt with.

Other than that, the Robert Perry pedigree bodes well, there are many of these boats cruising, owners seem happy with them, and they seem to tend to hold their value quite well. I certainly haven't heard of any issues with the line in general; friends have a 33 that they quite like.


----------



## katytoo (May 30, 2005)

Thanks John and Faster, your response is much appreciated. Any other info about Mirage sailboats will be greatly appreciated. The one I'm looking at is powered by a Saildrive, but it is a 2 stroke outboard, not the saildrive that is a cross between an inboard and an outboard, sort of a fixed outboard, which, I believe, is the one you're referring to.
Peter


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

The Mirage 26 is a great boat. I made offers on 5 last summer before I bought my Northstar 1000 (also known as a Hughes 31). Every Mirage was gone almost instantly.

The only issue I have with them is reduced headroom ddown below.

Contrary to popular belief, there are still parts out there for the OMC Saildrive. At least in Canada, there is. When they work, they work well. When they don't.....


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

patrickrea said:


> Contrary to popular belief, there are still parts out there for the OMC Saildrive. At least in Canada, there is. When they work, they work well. *When* they don't.....


.... notice it's not "IF" they don't......


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have not owned a Mirage. Their reputation locally is very good. High quality construction. The 33's are quite fast. You might find some more info here:

mirage26 - a Mirage 26 sailboat


----------

